# Further proof that Nickelback sucks (almost as much as the Leafs)



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

These guys bug me the same way Whitesnake used to in the 80s. Lo and behold this link on Metafilter today...confirming everything I ever suspected about these guys and of the banality of formula-pop music today. 

Your left speaker will feature "Someday" and "How you remind me" is in the right.

[ April 08, 2004, 02:27 PM: Message edited by: (( p g )) ]


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

P.S. Leafs suck. Go Sens


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Seems to me the music has been sped up to match the tempo -- why would the singer have a slightly higher voice in one song but a slightly huskier voice in another?  

I won't debate the quality of music, since it's obvious the forumla is a basic cookie-cutter metal-ballad-esque type of song-writing... but I didn't need to hear them side-by-side with tricks to match them up to know that.


----------



## MrVermin (Jul 26, 2002)

Ok... Thread Hijack Alert... 

Sens fold like a cheap cardboard box....









PPTTTttthhhhhhhhh!!!!!


We now return you to our original thread...

Nickelback Sucks.... 

MrVermin


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

> but I didn't need to hear them side-by-side with tricks to match them up to know that.


True. But you have to admit it sure helps to make a point. 


...Hey did I mention that the Leafs suck?


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

> P.S. Leafs suck. Go Sens


That's cold.

Again, back to the original topic:

I've been saying that "Someday" and "How you remind me" are essentially the same song rehashed.

Yeah. Nickleback Sucks.

BTW, two other songs that are complete garbage:

The Darkness - A Thing Called love
And Blink 182's new one.


----------



## The Librarian (Apr 11, 2003)

nickelback suck hard. any band with a derivative singer suck.

sens suck hard. they might have a chance if they can find a goalie...fast!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

What's funnier is listening to Bon Jovi's "It's my Life" and Backdoor Boys' (or is it N'Stink's?) "Larger than Life" side by side!









<font size=+3 face="techno" color="red">GO SENS GO!</font>


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

Hey!

I happen to like Nickelback.

And HOCKEY sucks.

There... I think I've finally alienated every other Canadian on the planet.

PS: I do like NickelBack. It's kind of easy listening. But I am not a sports fan or a drinker of beer. so i guess maybe I am not really Canadian. Which is okay, since I have long suspected I'm from the planet Reticulan.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Well...They certainly aren't "The summer of 69"
But then I like "Wearing my sunglasses at night"

Far as I'm concerned...These guys are the next in line for
what's left for the recipe style Canadian rock band.

Or what us anti organized art movement types would call...
"Sewing circle artists"

Oh...Also for those thread jackers...Why can't the Americans
have their own cup anyways, What's up with that?
Why do they always want the Stanley cup?
I mean...If they invented hockey, Then how come we have a
cup and they don't?

Dave


----------



## MrVermin (Jul 26, 2002)

The only good Canadian bands are and were:

The Band
The Guess Who
Rush
Steppenwolf

All else are just cookie cutter pop for the masses.....

Oh and by the way..

<FONT SIZE="+3"><FONT COLOR="000080">GO LEAFS GO!!!</FONT></FONT>


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

I really don't know much about Nickelback, but I'm pretty sure their older stuff was a bit more raw. I really cannot comment on their lack of ability or if (or what) they suck.

My favourite Canadian bands are Eric's Trip, Wicked Swimming Dog, Cub, Bran Van 3000, Barenaked Ladies, older I Mother Earth, and Sarah McLachlan. At least I think they're all Canadian, as I don't really follow a music group's nationality.

James

PS: I think I lost my Canadian citizenship when I openly admitted that I really don't care for the Tragically Hip.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

> The Band
> The Guess Who
> Rush
> Steppenwolf


Let's not forget Mountain
Leslie West was the best guitarist in the world...
Or was it Roy Buchanan 

But then I was always a blues harp fan and just loved King Biscuit Boy
King Crimson can roll over now.

Dave


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

I can't argue over the quality of The Guess Who or RUSH. I don't know "The Band" and I've never really paid much mind to Steppenwolf either.

As for Canadian bands. I think there is quite alot of talent in most Canadian groups. Although my tastes are very light, I've enjoyed tracks from groups like Treebeard.

To me, it's more about how a particular song makes me feel. I like many of the NickelBack tracks because it makes me think of someone I like. Not that she likes NickleBack, but somehow I'm reminded of her.


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

Oh, and although I don't like sports and really don't follow hockey. I do root for the home team in my own way... So I'm pushing all my spare good karma to the Sens.


----------



## canuck1975 (Dec 7, 2003)

Nickleback sucks. But in their defence, "artists" are always repeating their own work, using a formula as it may be:

examples:

any TV sitcom
Mozart
Stephen King

So yeah, a formula that's successful shouldn't be tampered with!


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Oh there are great Canadian bands aplenty... 

L'Etranger (the Cash Brothers' old band in the punk days)
Eric's Trip (mentioned earlier, but worthy of another plug)
Active Joy (Saskatoon synthpop at its finest)
FM (trust me, you've heard "Phasers on Stun" before)
Saga (I can't believe no one has mentioned these dinosaurs yet)

Sniff n' the Tears (best known for "Driver's Seat")
Undertakin' Daddies, The
Chalk Circle
Klaatu 

Goddo 
O'Hara, Mary Margaret

Shadowy Men On A Shadowy Planet
Edwards, Kathleen (sings like an angel, swears like a sailor)
No Means No (Vancouver punk Gods)
Skinny Puppy (they pre-dated techno by about ten years)

.
.
.
I'm glad everyone here has a good sense of humour. It's all in good fun.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Yes Nickelback sucks. 

As for great Canadian bands, don't forget Broken Social Scene.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I guess it really depends on which era we are talking about here,
Is it within the last century or is it "New Century"
If it's "New Century"...Then leave me out of it...That stuff sucks.
I mean...Didn't the modern kids do any research?
In the late 70's we had "Poetry in motion" but we didn't call it "Rap"
and we sure as hell wouldn't have called it "Hip Hop".
No wonder they are shooting each other these days...
The stuff sounds like crap.

(Definition: Crap = Named after the inventor of the toilet, John Crapper)

Dave


----------



## canuck1975 (Dec 7, 2003)

Hmm... good Canadian bands...

BNL when they were still playing the Horseshoe. How about The Spoons? PARACHUTE CLUB!

hehehe


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Well...umm...those didn't start with the right letter (go back and read my list).









I suppose I could have used "Spoons, The"


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

While we are at it...I might as well mention Sam Roberts's 
From another great Canadian band. 

Dave


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I don't so much Nickelback, The State was a pretty good album. They have gotten more generic over the last couple of years though, but the worst part is that it's their own fault.

Nickelback basically made Default and Theory of a Deadman in their own image, and they have another band up and coming too (but I can't remember the name). It's hard to tell their music apart sometimes.

And there are lots of good Canadian bands. Matt Good for example, or Our Lady Peace from a couple years back.


----------



## MrVermin (Jul 26, 2002)

Ok, if you want more Canadian bands that are better than Nickelback, then you only have to look at:

The Box
Honeymoon Suite
Men Without Hats


But we won't tak about:

Doug and the Slugs
Bananarama
The Cars

Oh and by the way... The send will need more than just Karma to get past the Leafs....  

MrVermin


----------



## canuck1975 (Dec 7, 2003)

Bananarama aren't Canadian, they're British (and still together).


----------



## MrVermin (Jul 26, 2002)

You are right... Bananarama is not Canadian.. I sit corrected...









MrVermin


By the way, Sens still <font size="+4"><font color=ff0000>SUCK!!</font></font>


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

there are aprox ten billion canadian bands that are at least a thousand times better than nickleback, but you'll never hear em if you only listen to the sh#@ canadian radio stations or much music, which seem to feature only the very worst music possible. 

keep swallowing the swill and they'll keep ladleing it out...


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

> Doug and the Slugs
> Bananarama
> The Cars


FYI...The Cars were from Boston: home of a fine hockey team.
As for Ramabanana, they were from the UK. 
You're quite right about D+S though...


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

I'd like to get a nickleback from every pathetic Leaf fan that tells me they're going to win the cup this year (When they're proven wrong again).

And the Sens? Get serious.

Go Wings!!!


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

> My favourite Canadian bands are Eric's Trip,


why thank you james_squared and ((pg))


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*(When they're proven wrong again* 

Oh how sweet it will be to make all the Leaf nay-sayers eat crow. 

Lead singer from Nickle back almost looks as goofy as Alfredsson.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

> Oh how sweet it will be to make all the Leaf nay-sayers eat crow.


Hope you're hungry


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Doesn't any body like Sloan? And the worst Canadian band was The Jitters!









P.S. I thought the Sens changed their name to the Hoovers (get it?







)


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Hoover indeed.   
_Notice the stunned fans in the background... synchronized jaw dropping in progress_


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Sloan's a great band!


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Nickleback does exceedingly well for having no ideas of their own. They are very good at parroting the MOR dreck of our time. I think Our Lady Peace is mining the same schlock-rock territory, albeit with more originality and spunk... their lead singer at least sounds like himself, not some approximation of some one else at the top of the rawk charts.

That noted, there are dozens and dozens of amazing Canuck bands. They span the generations. Anyone who thinks that nothing great has come along since the Guess Who or Rush ought to get the wax out of their hairy old ears. (;->))

Good, vital stuff is always being generated... it's the way of the musical realm. Give a listen to the Weakerthans do "One Great City-" their ambiguous yet poignant ode to Winnipeg. That's one of their ballads, mind you - watch out for the harder tunes, especially live. These guys are kicking @ss... it's a old Canadian tradition.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

I havent read any of the posts here... but just the category and if anyone needed proof that nicklecrap sucks then your in trouble.
Niclecrap is not even a real band, processed crap...


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Ummm... all I get is "Someday" in both L and R in my headphones..


----------



## canuck1975 (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm seing Rufus Wainwright again on Friday... he's a great Canadian solo act!


----------



## electricjeezus (Feb 28, 2004)

Lets just say if Nickelback saw no success whatsoever. No radio play, no videos, not even a mention of them. And one day you music experts who say they suck, heard one of their singles in a club or friends house, you would probably be all about Nickelback.
Just because they play a basic form of rock which really can't be categorized, and here's the big one...THIER POPULAR!, all the close minded critics come out of the woodwork.
I myself don't own any CDs or MP3s of this band, or am even a fan. I'm generally into the heavier industrial sound. I don't say a band sucks, just because its not what I listen to or popular.
If you say they suck and your still in grade 6, than I forgive you, but otherwise, grow up.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Actually, I can say with a great deal of comfort that I believe they suck in spite of their popularity because they utilize song melodies and styles that have been done ad nauseum from the last 15 years. You might as well call them Metallica because their vocals, riffs, solos and drumming are practically a carbon copy of the 1991-2001 era of Metallica's music (as well as other influences of similar genres like Alice In Chains, et al).

They haven't broken new ground in terms of a new sound at all... (that's why critics and media referred to Chad as James Jr. when they first broke out) That's what my opinion is, take it or leave it. But, if their intention was to follow that formula and become successful, then kudos to them.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Bah! electricjeezus, you need to lighten up. This thread, like others, is all in good fun.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Any of you heard of The Trews? If you live on the left coast (Vancouver) and want to see a really great live band, go check them out tonight at The Media Club (365 Cambie St,). They are playing a FREE show....you won't be disappointed! Let me know what you think of this band.

ants


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

my apoligies - correct address is 695 Cambie St. Doors at 7pm, show at 8pm.


----------



## canuck1975 (Dec 7, 2003)

> If you say they suck and your still in grade 6, than I forgive you, but otherwise, grow up.


yes, but saying they suck is just stating a personal opinion of the band. So by telling us not to say they suck you are suggesting that we censor our beliefs which could end up leading us into a land of Big Brother and SOMA!


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

bananarama aren't british either - I believe they're scandanavian or dutch


----------



## canuck1975 (Dec 7, 2003)

Hmm... since when were Bristol and Dublin part of Sweden or Denmark? That's where the original memebers were born


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

Canuck, I stand corrected. Maybe I was confusing them with someone else...


----------



## george.. (Jun 16, 2003)

That's the only way the Sens will be able to payoff their debts. You know? DEBTS. The ones the Sens organization ALWAYS complains about after THEIR playoff run is over (usually withing the first 2 weeks.)


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

You can be sure that this parking lot attendant is certainly not a Nickelback fan!


----------



## canuck1975 (Dec 7, 2003)

> Canuck, I stand corrected. Maybe I was confusing them with someone else...


Ace of Bass? A-ha? ABBA?

Wow, these Nordic groups all have names starting with A. *snicker*


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

A song to celebrate just how much the Leafs suck courtesy of CFOX radio on the west coast. I cannot upload the mp3 (can I?) but when entering the home page, scroll to the bottom, you can't miss it. Play loud.....wonder if it's really Domi on the phone?

CFOX "Leafs Suck"


----------

